# absolutley gutted (collared baby)



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all i am so so gutted,after running out of room in my incubator i have today bought another (also to be used to brumate my lizards),anyway to get to the point because i decided to split some eggs up into smaller quantity's,
When moving 1 of my collared eggs into another tub it just split open and out poppped a premature baby,I assume maybe the egg had been damaged when laid maybe by the females nails and that it had a weak point in the shell,anyway i still have another 9 left from that clutch and 9 more laid on sunday but this hasnt lesson'd the blow that one of the eggs is now know good,

the poor littly baby moved after the egg split and out popped the yolk sacks and the baby,ov all i have hatching and incubating these are by far the ones i want do do well,and although i know everything should be going well for the rest it still doesnt lesson my greaf of what has happen'd


R.I.P little one


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

R.I.P xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

andy dont beat yourself up, ditta has taught me that if things like this dont happn, we wont learn. if you hadnt have done it then you'd have probably done it some other time and still had a loss. It is sad but youve got to look towards the others now. it wasnt your fault hun 

RIP little one xxx


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks all,

cat i know it wasnt my fault as in touching the eggs and that the egg itself must of been weak,so in my oppinion this could of happen'd even later by the baby moving or egg growing.

Its the fact that i do believe in whats meant to be is meant to be, and heres the big BUT 

BUT this is my first time at breeding my collareds and i have waited a long long time to get this far only to lose 1 by some freak accident.

I am really a optomist and always look on the bright side but i feel crap but its all in the learning process and i have really learned something from this.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

karma said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> cat i know it wasnt my fault as in touching the eggs and that the egg itself must of been weak,so in my oppinion this could of happen'd even later by the baby moving or egg growing.
> 
> ...



So sorry to see that poor wee lizard.  RIP. 

Now to pick up on your comment about whats meant to be will be Karma, because as it happens I was drawn to this thread because of what happened, and if not for that, I would not now be offering you some advise, which you may or may not already know, but just in case, please be aware of the facts that 1) UV is very important from the start for the hatchlings, and 2) *chlorine in the water kills the baby collards,* so please ensure you either use 'Reptisafe', or cool pre-boiled water that has been left to stand for 24 hours in a container without a lid on.

Good luck with the rest of the babies. I adored mine. You will find it hard to take your eyes off of the hatchlings. They are so full of themselves.  I wish I had known about the chlorine with my first batch of hatchlings, but alas no, and they all died. The pms revealed the cause.

Kind Regards,

Mo.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advise maureen its much apprecaited.

I have brand new uv's at the ready also got beardies hatched and hatching so plenty of setups at the ready,i also have access to outdoors(long story but they will have uv tube and access to natural uv rays weather permitting).


As for the water i only use bottled water for all my reptiles although after your tip i may well even boil that first before use.


As a little note to add, these eggs are the first from my eastern collared and when laid they looked rather yellow and with it being the first clutch i didnt hold high hopes for them,
She has since on sunday infact laid another 9 eggs which are infact alot whiter, 
i havent ever had anything else lay that were yellow to start of with and i cant put it down to lack of calcuim or anything like that as all my lizards get there suppliments and food is always gut loaded with plenty of fruit and greens,
On a good note the eggs themself are growing well although still retain there yellowish colour seem to be doing fine,

I havent touched them even to candle them as i truely believe to let them get on with it(although i obviously did touch them this once just to split them into smaller numers)


Only time will tell if infact the egg themselves are weak what with being yellowish an all, unless someone on here see's the thread and has a answer for it.

thanks again for all replies and suggestions 
Every comment is much appriecaited good or bad.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P little baby xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
R.I.P. 
eace:


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

The rest are going well so far,getting closer to hatch dates.So heres hope'ing.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

I hate it when these things happen. Take care and be kind to yourself-not your fault.xxx


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks,its all put down to expierence now,got 18 beardie eggs and some have started to sweat also the remaining 9 collared eggs shouldnt be too much longer,So gonna be a busy bee with em all,

Thanks again for all the replies


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

R.I.P little bro from your brothers and sisters.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the little one...i had real unfortunate luck last year with my baby collards and swore i wouldn't breed again but it seems that my adults have other ideas and the deed was done. I got 7 eggs on wednesday so i will do damndest for them.
Your babies are gorgeous and i wish you all the luck in the world with them x


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thankyou shelley,
I noticed the first picture isnt showing up(well on my machine it isnt),But i actually lost 2 young but it was due to the eggs splitting well before there due date(they were basicaly too premature to survive)So i ended up losing 2 young,

The hatched eggs are all doing fine(8 babies running around)My female has already laid 3 lots of eggs and she is going for a fourth set,It will be really hard to let any go as they are such little caracters.

I wish you all the best with yours and hope everything goes well,Any young captive bred collareds hatched is a real bonus and makes it worth while knowing that there is more about rather than the majority of wild caught we tend to see.

Again goodluck and i eagerly await looking for any pics you may post :mf_dribble:,


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, such a shame but the remaining ones are a credit to captive breeding. I've got 8 running around in the viv and another 7 cooking, I'm so pleased more people are getting into collared breeding !!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh karma im so sorry...

I hatched baby collareds last year... gorgeous wee things..


good luck with the rest of your eggs this yr

xxxxx


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP sorry for your loss


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh god...thats just what we in Burma call Uchi ma wawa. 

Terrible thing to happen


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone,I can only put it down as experience now but it still was and is a terrible thing to happen,
I really felt bad when this happened the first time,Then while just checking the eggs and i seen another one had split in the incubator i started to worry that the eggs had been damaged or too weak and while they grew they maybe had become weakened until the point when they just split open.
Luckily after loosing the 2 eggs the rest went on to hatching ok and having 8 lovely babies running around doing well,2 more clutches in the incubator and the female is getting close to laying her fourth set,(i hope thats it as her health is more important than any more young this year)

For anyone that hasnt seen the first pic due to it disappearing,here it is again.

Thanks again for all the kind replies,And goodluck to anyone breeding or thinking of breeding these lovely lizards.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

very sad R.I.P little one


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Fingers crossed the next batches are looking well and no-probs so far,

still feel sorry for the 2 eggs i lost but i guess they wernt meant to be :sad:


----------

